# Let's See Your Cars In the Snow



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

As title as we are currently on Snow melt down by the news lets see your cars in the Snow, and really shinning one would be great:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

One of our new mokka sorry no shiny pic lol my RS is tucked up :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine after ploughing my own track up the lane


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

*Just what the Doctor ordered*

Awesome machine, got us both to work last 3 days in Lincolnshire with no drama at all - L322 Vogue. 
Heathrow wifi not allowing picture upload


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Harry_p said:


> Mine after ploughing my own track up the lane


That's brilliant BMW Snow plough I will up you this one

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2ec80727eec5b2effa07b31e722e5f24&oe=5B4BEF44


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's mine.

Cooks


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Certainly not clean and shiny, but boy I've had some fun!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Those pics are huge, you might consider reducing them.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Shiny? you're kidding right.
Can't get out the street at the mo snow tyres or not, just don't have the ground clearance.










and the shine's kind of been taken off this one......


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Mine was washed prior to all the snow and has sat there ever since. Snow had built up to around 8-10 inches on it. I got the sidekick out and created a small blizzard.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Took mine for an MOT yesterday...










:lol::lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's mine.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> Those pics are huge, you might consider reducing them.


Yeah sorry about that. Just switched to imgur and have no idea why they're so large, or how to change them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Willows-dad said:


> Yeah sorry about that. Just switched to imgur and have no idea why they're so large, or how to change them.


No need to be sorry just a learning curve know no FB, try in the same thread just edit with different picture size, thanks for posting up your pic, would be good to see it in action?

Maybe admins could put up a constructive sticky thread on this very subject for best setting etc, as a lot less pics posted of late may well encourage others to post more, that's what the site needs to move forward:thumb:


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Willows-dad said:


> Yeah sorry about that. Just switched to imgur and have no idea why they're so large, or how to change them.


Open your pic then select Huge Thumbnail as the size and click the BBCode link then paste onto the thread. :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Willows-dad said:


> Yeah sorry about that. Just switched to imgur and have no idea why they're so large, or how to change them.


Put h or l in front of the .jpg like so (h.jpg, or l.jpg)

h is for huge, l is for large

h seems work best on the forum without being overly massive


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Put h or l in front of the .jpg like so (h.jpg, or l.jpg)
> 
> h is for huge, l is for large
> 
> h seems work best on the forum without being overly massive


Thanks Rayaan that's very helpful:thumb:

Keep them coming some great ones there


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hopefully that’s better now. Thanks everyone.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Daughter sent me this one from her fellers mums in Edinburgh


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)




----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lovely icicles


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Daughter sent me this one from her fellers mums in Edinburgh


Loving the mine stealth mode:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Loving the mine stealth mode:lol:


I replied to her she has a Mini snowdrift - and she just shook her head 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Over at a friend's house in Moira, NI.

Spot the car. Lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cornwalls snow has been poor compared to everywhere else but managed to get this shot...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> Awesome machine, got us both to work last 3 days in Lincolnshire with no drama at all - L322 Vogue.
> Heathrow wifi not allowing picture upload


Mark,

Don't rub it in.

I chopped mine in for an SLK for my wife a couple of weeks ago, having had it since 2008. Needless to say, I wasn't expecting this weather! It is fair to say that the SLK has not proved so capable in snow .

Peter


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

My Snowrocco


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Arvi said:


>


Loving that icicles :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

m0bov said:


>


I hope that's not your car and that everyone is OK.

Could do with polishing the exhaust while it's that way up 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Once it warms up I'm going to apply some bare bones to the plastics, but I suspect the roof will need some refining.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems the snow is directional, I've been looking at drivers side from the front door thinking it's not too bad....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that last 2 great, thanks all for posting pics


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rossman999 said:


> Lovely icicles


Missed that second shot great


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

At work

Not a car, but an impressive icicle me thinks


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Not much snow on the wagon because it's been in use every day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> My Snowrocco


Have you got it out yet?


----------



## 5pike (Feb 20, 2018)

Managed to get out and about in the worst of it yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Have you got it out yet?


Thankfully it's thawed a lot today  having said that we chose to take the OH's van to the supermarket which was just as well as the car park lines couldn't be seen and people were just dumping cars all over the place at all sorts of random angles


----------



## thomasjones (Jan 14, 2018)

Mine up in Durham...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

For Rear wheel drive been quite good. Could do with extra weight over the back.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

5pike said:


> Managed to get out and about in the worst of it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like it could drive through a wall never mind 50cm of powder snow, what plant are you planning to conquer next?, I love it so aggressive and purposeful


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Italy last week:










In the hills near my house in the GTA:










Up into the Alps:










Peter


----------

